# Workout Plan, oh yeah. ^_^



## JaneHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

So 1'm 18 years old, 5'6 and I weigh 165. I want to lose 30 or more pounds by  May. Sadly while reading everyone else's journals(which are all really motivating.)  I realize that I come up a lot short than everyone else. I can't afford to go to the gym, get a personal trainer, and since I don't have a job I can't buy my own food, plus my family don't have a lot of money. My mom always gets the same thing, hot dogs, cereal, and bread. I know I can't lose weight with only eating that. Everything else they get is full of fat and unhealthy. Not only that but I think its genetic for me to be big, most of the women in my family are big, and some had to get gastric bypass for it. 

My exercise includes walking everyday, doing crunches,  squats, lunges, those arm extension things, and some other stuff but I forgot what it was.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Cardio.
Cardio in the version of HIIT, a clean diet.
Muscle won't make your body bigger, muscle won't make you bulky, it's nearly impossible to be a bulky female without some serious training on your part, which it sounds like you're not going to do. 
Crunches are useless. 
Squats (speedy body weight squats) are good. 
Pushups are good.
But you won't get any kind of fat off without doing some cardio. Jumping rope, HIIT, demolishing a punching bag for 30 minutes or so.


And, there's no such thing as 'spot removal'.  None, without surgical intervention.  I heartily suggest that you do some serious research before attempting to commit to any kind of routine, because the stuff you're saying right now isn't going to get you where you want to be.


Just my .02.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with Shimmer. Trust me, you want muscle. What happens when all the fat is gone? Something is going to have to be there, or you will be very very unhealthy. If you want to do this the healthy way you need to start eating more, but the right kinds of foods. It sounds like you really need to incorporate more veggies and fruits, which are very cheap so hopefully you can talk to your mom about that. Also research some sources of lean protein, because you're going to need that. Don't think of eating as something that makes you fat, think of eating healthily as a way to fuel, strengthen, and maintain your body and turn into the body you want. 

As far as exercise, I assure you that working out with not make you bigger. There is just no way that is going to happen at your size. You can't bulk up without losing a ton of the fat you are carrying to begin with, and even once that happens, like Shimmer said, it would be extremely unusual for you to get bulky muscles without trying really hard. I personally don't like working out in gyms or using machines, so I feel you there. I do pilates and random exercises similar to what you're doing. I also do a lot of power walking, and some DVD cardio exercises.

Please do some research, because I think you have some distorted views of fitness, weight loss, and health which would be wise to correct before you start doing yourself damage.


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info, I think I will do some serious research, and redo this.
Do you guys recommends any good sites to start of with


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Stumptuous.com


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

I still have trouble understanding the concept of HIIT.  But, I guess I would also need to workout to understand it.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

What's unclear?


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't really understand how to do it correctly.  I feel like I'm going to pass out at what would be "beginner level" so I don't see how I could do "blasts" of cardio or increase my heart rate.  I would die.  I promise.  I seriously get winded walking up a flight of stairs.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Ok.
Go as fast as you can for 15 seconds.
Go at a resting pace for 45.
Alternate.
You don't have to be sprinting, just...max exertion.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 24, 2008)

Your easier level and harder level of hit is totally subjective. Do what you think is about a difficulty level of 5 is for the easy part and then do what you think is a 10 for less time and you can make the intervals more even as you get fitter.


----------



## rbella (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm really not trying to argue with you guys, because I know you are right.  The problem is if I go as fast as I can, then slow, then fast, I will barf or pass out.  It has happened to me before.  So, I don't know how to do so without getting dizzy and puking or passing out.


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

I did a lot of research, and ya is sooo right I had no idea what I was thinking, lol.  I couldn't look things up before cause I didn't have the resources too.
I'm going to try that HIIT. 
Once again thanks for the help


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 24, 2008)

As you get more in shape this won't happen. First time I went to the gym same thing happened to me but after a few days I didn't feel like that anymore.


----------



## JaneHorror (Nov 24, 2008)

That happens to me too, I felt a little light headed. 

I will keep ya updated, thanks so much for the support.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I'm really not trying to argue with you guys, because I know you are right.  The problem is if I go as fast as I can, then slow, then fast, I will barf or pass out.  It has happened to me before.  So, I don't know how to do so without getting dizzy and puking or passing out._

 
Well. If it's any consolation, I generally wanna barf after doing heavy squats.


----------

